# Plastic "hinge" for tank top



## milt (Mar 15, 2003)

The plastic strip that holds the two pieces of glass together on my tank top has broken.

I went to my LFS and Petsmart and they told me they don't sell the "strip" seperately, and that I would have to buy a whole new top.

Anyone know who might sell the strip seperately, or is there something else I might be able to use ?

any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Milt.


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Check out a company called Outwater Plastics. Just do a google search for their website. I am sure they will have what you are looking for.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

See if the hinge listed toward the bottom would work. If it is too long, maybe you can trim it shorter?
http://www.petsolutions.com/Default.asp ... D=15929016
hth,


----------



## gmaschke (Aug 23, 2008)

a lot of LFS sell it I know of 1 site that sells it in 6' strips only though as they are a manufacturer site If you can't find 1 and need to get a strip pm me I'll get you the site


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/22691/product.web


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Aquarium Guys have them.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

DFS have the strip also, direct link is here


----------



## milt (Mar 15, 2003)

Just wanted to say THANK YOU for the halp.


----------



## Lister (Feb 18, 2009)

Not to hijack this thread or anything, but what about the splash guards? I haven't had any problems finding hinges, I actually bought a 6 foot hinge from a distributor and cut it in half. But I can't seem to find the splash guards anywhere I look. Anyone have an idea of who sells these?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Lister said:


> Not to hijack this thread or anything, but what about the splash guards? I haven't had any problems finding hinges, I actually bought a 6 foot hinge from a distributor and cut it in half. But I can't seem to find the splash guards anywhere I look. Anyone have an idea of who sells these?


Same folks, Aquarium guys


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wherever you get the hinge from, you should also be able to get the splash guard.

If not, Aquarium Guys and Dr Foster & Smith (the links that Tim and I posted) have them.

:thumb: 
D


----------



## brentw (Feb 17, 2009)

Not to hijack an already hijacked thread, but would plexiglass be okay spaced about an inch from two 48 inch fluorescent lights? I know some heat is generated from the lights, but enough to somehow melt or crack plexiglass over time? I mainly want to protect my lights from water spashes. Thanks in advance.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

brentw said:


> Not to hijack an already hijacked thread, but would plexiglass be okay spaced about an inch from two 48 inch fluorescent lights? I know some heat is generated from the lights, but enough to somehow melt or crack plexiglass over time? I mainly want to protect my lights from water spashes. Thanks in advance.


Use 'Lexan' polycarbonate instead of Plexiglas which is acrylic. It'll take the heat and humidity without 
warping over time. You can typically find it at home improvement stores in the Plexiglas section.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

prov356 said:


> brentw said:
> 
> 
> > Not to hijack an already hijacked thread, but would plexiglass be okay spaced about an inch from two 48 inch fluorescent lights? I know some heat is generated from the lights, but enough to somehow melt or crack plexiglass over time? I mainly want to protect my lights from water spashes. Thanks in advance.
> ...


PRices of lexan make glass look soooo cheap.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> PRices of lexan make glass look soooo cheap.


Small pieces aren't that expensive, particularly at the thinner sizes. Lexan is easy to work with and won't break.


----------

